# “Beautifully restored”



## John G04 (Oct 8, 2019)

https://harrisburg.craigslist.org/atq/d/paxinos-beautiful-vintage-jc-higgins/6986189155.html

“I threw some paint at this, its now restored now give me money”


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 8, 2019)

Very nice restoration it shouldn’t last long at that price.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 8, 2019)

Ha Ha Ha 
Wow!


----------



## bike (Oct 8, 2019)

Lipstick on a pig...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2019)

That's barfelicious!


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 9, 2019)

Amazing!  A $40 bike + a $5 can of spray paint = a $850 masterpiece!


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 9, 2019)

The ad says "beautifully restored"






But the pictures determined that was a lie.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 10, 2019)

Must have"accidentally" put a zero in the price!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 10, 2019)

Typo. Should read...beautifully destroyed.


----------



## John G04 (Oct 10, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Typo. Should read...beautifully destroyed.




That’d be more accurate Lol!


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2019)

I don't know, between the color choice, it looks to be metallic raspberry. Coupled with the attention to detail, everything seems to be covered. I'd say it's still a deal at twice the price.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2019)

Garden art


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, they sure didn’t skimp on the paint. That baby is rustproofed


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 10, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Must have"accidentally" put a zero in the price!




Spray paint must not be on sale right now and it's getting too cold to do it outside.


----------



## johnson cycle works (Oct 12, 2019)

The red painted bottom bracket might be my favorite part...


----------



## pedal4416 (Oct 12, 2019)

For some reason I need to poke the Bear when it comes to craigslist. My message sent to them "Nice bike! Do you have any pictures of the beautifully restored one?"


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 12, 2019)

johnson cycle works said:


> The red painted bottom bracket might be my favorite part...



Look close, I think the chain is painted?!?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2019)

As usual folks....send your offers to the seller!

Remember keep them under 50.00  but more than 10.00

Flood the inbox with reality based under 50.00 offers
(and hope he doesn't accept)


----------



## John G04 (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-Mens-...260081?hash=item262918fa71:g:BX8AAOSwF~1dnU76

Got another “Beautifully restored” bike here, this ones at least not $800 above value and not every single spoke is painted


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 12, 2019)

bike said:


> Lipstick on a pig...



I was thinking; nail polish on this axle, but lipstick:  O.K. a kiss of death, i


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 12, 2019)

I have to wonder if their furniture is like that as well...

Probably all "Mid-century Eames era".


----------



## hotrod (Oct 13, 2019)

John G04 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950-Mens-...260081?hash=item262918fa71:g:BX8AAOSwF~1dnU76
> 
> Got another “Beautifully restored” bike here, this ones at least not $800 above value and not every single spoke is painted



this one is not to far from me. they have it listed on craigslist for $210!


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 13, 2019)

Must have run out of paint, forgot to paint the chain, kickstand, seat, seat springs, crank.....bummer.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 13, 2019)

I blame Johnny Bench.




 And I've done much better can jobs.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 13, 2019)

bikecrazy said:


> Well, they sure didn’t skimp on the paint. That baby is rustproofed



Unless the rust that was covered with the red paint comes through.  I'm sure that's why the chrome parts have been painted as well.


----------

